# Warrant Issued for Sir Gee Dorr Grandmaster



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 23, 2010)

I've been following this story, it just gets weirder and weirder...

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/world/news/article.cfm?c_id=2&objectid=10627690



> A Thai court will today issue police with a warrant to arrest a New Zealander for impersonating a SWAT officer in Pattaya.
> Robert Malcolm McInnes was detained at the Thai tourist beach town last Thursday after a police swoop on a vehicle owned by McInnes in which live automatic weapons were found.
> The swoop followed a tip-off that McInnes and his associates had been seen around central Pattaya fully armed and dressed in SWAT gear.
> McInnes was found to be in possession of a small arsenal of firearms and ammunition and a yellow Hummer was found to be fitted with police sirens and adorned with Thai national police and SWAT logos.


...


> A martial arts practitioner, McInnes founded and ran the Sir Gee Dorr Kung Fu Schools in New Zealand between 1980 and 1991, which claims to have trained more than 11,000 kung fu exponents.
> He became a controversial figure when the methods used in his extreme Sir Gee Dorr martial arts training were exposed after the death of a student.
> Students trained by McInnes had to shave their heads and swear allegiance to him. They also signed a form agreeing to submit to any form of discipline McInnes believed was fitting.
> The style attracted controversy and huge attention after the death of student Jason Dooley, 17, in 1988.
> ...


----------



## celtic_crippler (Feb 23, 2010)

...and _why _was this guy allowed to roam freely? What a nut-job.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 23, 2010)

This is just bad for all Ma'ist


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 23, 2010)

celtic_crippler said:


> ...and _why _was this guy allowed to roam freely?


 
Well not anymore... Next stop a Thai prison


----------



## Twin Fist (Feb 23, 2010)

what?? you dont make your students shave thier heads?


----------



## grydth (Feb 23, 2010)

terryl965 said:


> This is just bad for all Ma'ist



An interesting point to consider - how much damage, if any, does an incdent like this in Thailand do to MA there or overseas? That thought has come up in Bill Mattocks' thread on domestic McDojo's.... I think *those *often do harm legit MA..... 

But how about this other extreme, which is far outside the USA? How many will actually read anything of it? Of those that even do, I have to wonder how many will simply shrug it off as "more odd happenings in foreign places". 

I can't see traditional and strong MA organizations in China or Japan giving a hoot about such an incident, their roots are so strong.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 23, 2010)

grydth said:


> An interesting point to consider - how much damage, if any, does an incdent like this in Thailand do to MA there or overseas? That thought has come up in Bill Mattocks' thread on domestic McDojo's.... I think *those *often do harm legit MA.....
> 
> But how about this other extreme, which is far outside the USA? How many will actually read anything of it? Of those that even do, I have to wonder how many will simply shrug it off as "more odd happenings in foreign places".
> 
> I can't see traditional and strong MA organizations in China or Japan giving a hoot about such an incident, their roots are so strong.



Well, that's a good point.  I generally don't post news items about MA instructors in the USA, UK, and other locations that are arrested for molesting kids, and one of the reasons is because there are so bloody many of them; it's depressing.  I'm Catholic, and I get very sick and disheartened hearing the stories of molesting priests, too.  Teachers, scout leaders, ministers, and other adult authority figures; it seems that the types of sickos that have a predisposition to harming children gravitate towards these kinds of professions.

THAT, in my humble opinion, does martial arts a huge disservice.  Parents who read in the local newspaper or see on the TV news yet another story of some martial arts instructor arrested are going to think twice about enrolling their kids in martial arts training - either a McDojo or a 'real' dojo.  I often wonder just how much damage these freaks do to the martial arts in general.


----------



## Kyosanim (Apr 27, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Well, that's a good point.  I generally don't post news items about MA instructors in the USA, UK, and other locations that are arrested for molesting kids, and one of the reasons is because there are so bloody many of them; it's depressing.  I'm Catholic, and I get very sick and disheartened hearing the stories of molesting priests, too.  Teachers, scout leaders, ministers, and other adult authority figures; it seems that the types of sickos that have a predisposition to harming children gravitate towards these kinds of professions.
> 
> THAT, in my humble opinion, does martial arts a huge disservice.  Parents who read in the local newspaper or see on the TV news yet another story of some martial arts instructor arrested are going to think twice about enrolling their kids in martial arts training - either a McDojo or a 'real' dojo.  I often wonder just how much damage these freaks do to the martial arts in general.





Read up on the psychology of it. They most definitely are attracted to these kinds of jobs.

Psychologists working in prisons have done research on the inmates through case study and have found many links between the individuals. For one an article I read in I think it was psychology today said that most of them something like 80/100 suffered significant head trauma before the age of six years. Parents don't drop your babies on their heads!!!!!! lol

Psychologist are pushing the senate to have pedophilia recognized as a mental disorder, saying that people do not come forth with their problem because of the social stigma. You can't really argue with the fact that there is something wrong these people in the head.

The article also said that not all people who rape children and I'm just calling it what it is are pedophiles (people who are sexually attracted to kids) that they are simply sociopaths looking to hurt someone, and children are more malleable, and often a more convenient target.

Still they know better even a sociopath knows right and wrong they just get off on doing wrong, and a trained martial artist should have the self control to not walk that path as pedophile does not equal sociopath.    

Hopefully the senate will listen for the sake of children everywhere as its not the registered ones we need to worry about its the future offenders.


----------

